# i cant do small goals



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

I cant do small goals anymore...I want to do something BIG...like write a book, or be on a show that talks about sa and talk about it and let the whole world know that I have it and that I talk to millions of other people each day that have it and we are sick of being silent and we need some more help around here!

sorry i am sure that the small goals do work for people and they work for me too but I really want to do somehting more...even if people still dont understand...


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I understand your frustration, but I'm sticking with the small goals for now, maybe they will build up to something bigger. Stay positive!


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

:cig I tried some big goals and they are risky, if i pull them off with a decent amount of confidence and no diaster then I will really feel great about it. But failing at a big goal is really the worst and a bad setback. I have felt that way too, that I want to tell the world, and go on a show and tell everyone, but it's not really what I want. It's what I think I want. I'm not bold enough to do something big, it's not like me to be that bold.


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

There's nothing to say that people can't have both?

Go for it! :banana


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i feel that way sometimes. i can be impatient. i tend to fall into that 'all or nothing' thinking too much. either i want things to change completely and all at once and will sometimes do impulsive things to create that, or i wallow in my struggles refusing to even begin to work on them. i'm trying to work on finding the middleground, but it's hard sometimes.


----------

